# Google StreetView cars in the world



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

Mexico









Canada 









US









New Zealand









SOuth Africa









UK









MACAU 









Brazil









Portugal









Japan


----------



## sx1 (Jul 29, 2005)

Cool! So its mostly Astra or the Prius. I think they used Astra here too.


----------



## ArthurK (Jun 16, 2009)

The Netherlands:








You can see this picture here on Google Maps. :lol:


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

France


----------



## hussu123 (Oct 7, 2012)

India


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Norway:


----------



## la_parca (Jun 4, 2012)

Argentina:








http://img585.imageshack.us/img585/8103/ktao.jpg


----------



## synodbio (Mar 21, 2013)

The results of Street View are nothing short of fantastic, enabling strolls in the US, Canada, several European countries. Google used small cars and special vehicles (see below) to capture images from a row of positions along the street, one every approximately 10 or 20 meters, from a height of about 2.5 meters.


----------

